# It’s not to late !



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope everyone here voted either today or cast an early ballot. If you didn’t smack yourself and go stand in the corner for 2 years.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Or, get in line now.

We old farts voted absentee.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes sir i voted,last week as a matter of fact

with my work schedule i always vote early,never know if i will be home in time on voting day

i know its to much to ask for,for all of this political crap to stop after today

but you know one side or the other is going to be whining for the next two years over this election


----------



## Steve D (Feb 5, 2016)

9:05 am


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sharon and I was at the poles a 7:15am. There was a Dozen ahead of us. Glad we got there when we did cause by the time we left the line was already out the door of the building-----------We drove to town for Breakfast-----Great day*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope I’m not going to do I and then I will complain for the next 2 years


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

went in at 6:10 PM and walked out after voting about 5 minutes later

weren't no thang ,like the media makes it out to be. now I get to bitch, bitch,and bitch some more.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

welp,

everything in my state ,seems to have gone as expected.

red tsunami!

dems took the house but I can rest easy knowing it wasn't my doing.

looking forward to watching the people get what they asked for.


----------

